# Queensland Border needs to remain closed to NSW



## Garpal Gumnut (21 May 2020)

It is understandable that Mrs Berejiklian the Premier of NSW wishes to loosen the hordes of grey nomads, bogans and the rich of NSW on Queensland. It is equally understandable that Ms. Palaszczuk the Premier of Queensland should wish to repel them.* 
*
Queensland needs NSW less than the reverse. Economically our mines, agriculture and essential industries remain operative. 

Tourism has brought nothing but disease and foreign cultural and economic hegemony to those parts of Queensland now in deep recession. There has been a hollowing out over forty years of what it means to be a Queenslander.

Who needs NSW?

gg


----------



## Junior (21 May 2020)

WA, Qld and SA are going to regret their border closures if they continue down this path for too long, in my opinion.  VIC and NSW will bounce back much faster with freer movement of people between those two states, and soon enough with some overseas countries.

WA, Qld and SA will see the virus come back again, unless they wish to stay closed for for a year or longer...unsustainable practice as the rest of Australian and rest of the World seeks to re-open now, to save jobs and livelihoods.


----------



## rederob (21 May 2020)

I support Sir Garpal.
Furthermore, the potential increase in IQ that would flow to Qld would be exceptionally deleterious.
Our prosperous futures - as all investors appreciate - are reliant on continued backwardation.


----------



## PZ99 (21 May 2020)

Why settle for closing the borders ? Go for the full secede on June 6 with the Q161 banner


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 May 2020)

rederob said:


> I support Sir Garpal.
> Furthermore, the potential increase in IQ that would flow to Qld would be exceptionally deleterious.
> Our prosperous futures - as all investors appreciate - are reliant on continued backwardation.



wasn't that the old joke, the original win-win: _Victorians migrating to Qld help raise the average IQ of both states?
_
But seriously, now *Daylight Saving *is over, I don't need to adjust my watch every time I visit, as it doesn't have a _decade hand_.


----------



## PZ99 (21 May 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> wasn't that the old joke, the original win-win: _Victorians migrating to Qld help raise the average IQ of both states?
> _
> But seriously, now *Daylight Saving *is over, I don't need to adjust my watch every time I visit, as it doesn't have a _decade hand_.



I vaguely remember the tourism ad - _"Queensland.. 9am one day, 9am the next"_


----------



## rederob (21 May 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> But seriously, now *Daylight Saving *is over, I don't need to adjust my watch every time I visit, as it doesn't have a _decade hand_.



It's true that Queenlanders only invested in solar panels to for daylight saving, but we don't wear watches anymore because the left hand never knows what the right hand is doing at the best of times.


----------



## Bill M (21 May 2020)

They are desperate for tourists up there.

---
It’s been revealed that the Gold Coast tourism industry is still losing over $300 million a month, while travel restrictions remain in place.

Tourism bosses are already working on the way out of the coronavirus crisis, hoping the industry will bounce back once it’s all over.

*Though the longer the Gold Coast is without tourists, the longer our tourism industry suffers.

http://www.mygc.com.au/gold-coast-tourism-industry-still-losing-310m-a-month/*
---


----------



## Humid (21 May 2020)

Junior said:


> WA, Qld and SA are going to regret their border closures if they continue down this path for too long, in my opinion.  VIC and NSW will bounce back much faster with freer movement of people between those two states, and soon enough with some overseas countries.
> 
> WA, Qld and SA will see the virus come back again, unless they wish to stay closed for for a year or longer...unsustainable practice as the rest of Australian and rest of the World seeks to re-open now, to save jobs and livelihoods.






New South Wales had the_ Ruby Princess_ — I mean, seriously? And they are trying to give us advice on our borders? Do you think I should listen to them? I’m not listening to them.

— Mark McGowan


----------



## qldfrog (21 May 2020)

the sheer loss is incredible, in a state with a normal literate Premier, Qld would be crying for the opening of borders, just losing the international travelers is a tragedy.
and now she prevent even Victorians weather refugees to come in.
We all know health is not the issue as our federal expert has been clear there, what for?


----------



## jbocker (21 May 2020)

Junior said:


> WA, Qld and SA are going to regret their border closures if they continue down this path for too long, in my opinion.  VIC and NSW will bounce back much faster with freer movement of people between those two states, and soon enough with some overseas countries.
> 
> WA, Qld and SA will see the virus come back again, unless they wish to stay closed for for a year or longer...unsustainable practice as the rest of Australian and rest of the World seeks to re-open now, to save jobs and livelihoods.



Just what is a sustainable practice with Covid-19? Should we look to USA, Brazil?
We are 'opening' quicker than the other states, we are in an enviable position and to keep that, is something most of us value. When the infection rate is acceptable with other entities then border openings will be considered. The second wave is going to be a problem and the worst of that would be another lock down. Not seeing much regret in the closures yet, right now there could be far more regret if we open them. Hopefully patience will bring a greater understanding.
I think in the longer term there is value in keeping covid-19 well managed.


----------



## rederob (21 May 2020)

the sheer loss is incredible, in a state with a normal literate Premier, WA would be crying for the opening of borders, just losing the international travelers is a tragedy.
and now he prevents even those Eastern States weather refugees from coming in.
We all know health is not the issue as our federal expert has been clear there, what for?

(with sincere thanks to @qldfrog)


----------



## SirRumpole (21 May 2020)

Humid said:


> New South Wales had the_ Ruby Princess_ — I mean, seriously? And they are trying to give us advice on our borders? Do you think I should listen to them? I’m not listening to them.
> 
> — Mark McGowan




Ah politics, ya gotta love it .


----------



## Junior (21 May 2020)

Humid said:


> New South Wales had the_ Ruby Princess_ — I mean, seriously? And they are trying to give us advice on our borders? Do you think I should listen to them? I’m not listening to them.
> 
> — Mark McGowan




If they want to isolate, it won't affect the rest of the nation much at all.  They are far away with a small population.  It will cripple their economy though, with a huge impact on tourism, FIFO etc.  They are shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## Junior (21 May 2020)

jbocker said:


> Just what is a sustainable practice with Covid-19? Should we look to USA, Brazil?
> We are 'opening' quicker than the other states, we are in an enviable position and to keep that, is something most of us value. When the infection rate is acceptable with other entities then border openings will be considered. The second wave is going to be a problem and the worst of that would be another lock down. Not seeing much regret in the closures yet, right now there could be far more regret if we open them. Hopefully patience will bring a greater understanding.
> I think in the longer term there is value in keeping covid-19 well managed.




I strongly agree it needs careful management.  But keeping people in their homes, unemployed, not able to visit friends and family, no tourism etc. is not a sustainable way to manage this virus.  It needs to be weighed up with the severe economic and mental health toll which comes with lock-down and border closures.  Tourism is one of our biggest industries, and it really needs State borders open to try and start to get back on it's feet.  

I doubt any Australian state can isolate itself for an extended period without completely crippling its economy.  Furthermore, we ALL have to pay the price of that decision, as that isolated state will end up with more unemployed, more on welfare etc. than other states, which the rest of us have to pay for.

We now have greatly expanded hospital capacity, PPE supplies, contact tracing and new policy around distancing, hygiene etc. for workplaces.  I think we have to cop the fact that some people are going to get this virus (and the vast majority will be fine), but we need to go back to work, take a holiday etc. as the alternative is simply unworkable, unless a very effective vaccine comes soon (unlikely!).


----------



## Humid (21 May 2020)

Junior said:


> If they want to isolate, it won't affect the rest of the nation much at all.  They are far away with a small population.  It will cripple their economy though, with a huge impact on tourism, FIFO etc.  They are shooting themselves in the foot.




The best thing about Fifo at the moment is social distancing 
Planes half full
Crib rooms one per table
Dual cab utes one driver one passenger diagonal in the back
All food now served no self service 
Grubs forced to wash their hands
All the interstate scumbags are now here full time which I enjoy reminding them
I’m on 2 on 2off living the dream oh and it’s finally cooled down a bit


----------



## PZ99 (21 May 2020)

Humid said:


> New South Wales had the_ Ruby Princess_ — I mean, seriously? And they are trying to give us advice on our borders? Do you think I should listen to them? I’m not listening to them.
> 
> — Mark McGowan



Yeppers... it's a geographical war of words between the far left and the far right with everyone else caught in the crossfire.


----------



## rederob (21 May 2020)

PZ99 said:


> Yeppers... it's a geographical war of words between the far left and the far right with everyone else caught in the crossfire.



I have made a fortune in recent months smuggling desperate Cornstalks and Mexicans across the border.
If you have loved ones in need of the Queen's blessing please contact my agent @peterdutton.5 who pays our Border Force well to turn a blind eye.


----------



## jbocker (21 May 2020)

Junior said:


> Tourism is one of our biggest industries, and it really needs State borders open to try and start to get back on it's feet.



In the meantime we will need the locals to step up and have more holidays within their own states. Which frankly is long overdue. This is probably the opportunity to rebalance priority, if it really matters of where to spend money as a tourist.
I think Australia will become a holiday destination of choice. Who's crowded beach or bar would you feel safest to be in, one in an Australia or Brazil (leave the sharks out of this )
We are almost there, bars and beaches are very soon open, and will be appreciated much more.


----------



## Junior (21 May 2020)

jbocker said:


> In the meantime we will need the locals to step up and have more holidays within their own states. Which frankly is long overdue. This is probably the opportunity to rebalance priority, if it really matters of where to spend money as a tourist.
> I think Australia will become a holiday destination of choice. Who's crowded beach or bar would you feel safest to be in, one in an Australia or Brazil (leave the sharks out of this )
> We are almost there, bars and beaches are very soon open, and will be appreciated much more.




Agree.  There's a number of silver linings in this crisis.


----------



## moXJO (21 May 2020)

QLD 
The tourist state.


----------



## moXJO (21 May 2020)

WA is fine no one cares if they open their borders. Personally I'd be happy if Victorians were confined in their bubble down there.
But QLD is going to be struggling.

Worse thing state's could be doing is creating division with state vs state.


----------



## Junior (21 May 2020)

moXJO said:


> WA is fine no one cares if they open their borders. Personally I'd be happy if Victorians were confined in their bubble down there.
> But QLD is going to be struggling.
> 
> Worse thing state's could be doing is creating division with state vs state.




The various Premiers all seem to be a little drunk with their new-found powers on this issue.  Bickering and competing on the various draconian lockdown rules they have imposed in their state....and bragging about the number of new cases versus the other states, it's starting to sound a little sick.

If we are in a 'State of Emergency' I can see the case for border closures.  But once we are effectively managing this virus and case numbers are stable....the argument weakens.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 May 2020)

Junior said:


> The various Premiers all seem to be a little drunk with their new-found powers on this issue...



the National Cabinet sessions would be interesting. So much for the hope it may be a better arrangement than COAG


----------



## sptrawler (21 May 2020)

Junior said:


> If they want to isolate, it won't affect the rest of the nation much at all.  They are far away with a small population.  It will cripple their economy though, with a huge impact on tourism, FIFO etc.  They are shooting themselves in the foot.



FIFO is still operating, on longer swings and or workers relocating here.


----------



## rederob (21 May 2020)

Junior said:


> If we are in a '*State of Emergency*' I can see the case for border closures.



I have put the slogan "*State of Emergency" *on Ebay.
Bidding has been fierce.
However NSW and WA have been denied a barter arrangement: nobody wants "*Premier State"* or "*State of Excitement*" any more!  Put up hard cash please.
So far Queensland is leading the race and the case, as pundits point out it is in a permanent state of emergency as journalist can neither pronounce or spell the Premier's name.  This was the case in NSW until a Royal Commission determined the Premier was probably the Minister for Health when it wasn't the head of the Port Authority.


----------



## Humid (21 May 2020)

Junior said:


> The various Premiers all seem to be a little drunk with their new-found powers on this issue.  Bickering and competing on the various draconian lockdown rules they have imposed in their state....and bragging about the number of new cases versus the other states, it's starting to sound a little sick.
> 
> If we are in a 'State of Emergency' I can see the case for border closures.  But once we are effectively managing this virus and case numbers are stable....the argument weakens.




At the moment in WA you can’t have more than 20 in a pub so I would think until that’s lifted I can understand the closed borders.


----------



## hja (21 May 2020)

Humid said:


> At the moment in WA you can’t have more than 20 in a pub so I would think until that’s lifted I can understand the closed borders.



It's supposed to be 10 in NSW but the manager of my local cafe reckons he can seat up to 25! ? In any case, there were fewer than 10 today.

I wouldn't want a holiday in QLD if my movements are going to be effectively "quarantined". I'm getting that treatment here in NSW with the restrictions, apart from supermarkets and crowded shopping centres. And there's plenty of flora in NSW to get lost in, without needing to seek it out in Queensland.

Maybe Mrs Palaszczuk (Palachook) or Palashaaaay (if you prefer) should consult with Pauline Hanson on this one.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 May 2020)

Bill M said:


> They are desperate for tourists up there.
> 
> ---
> It’s been revealed that the Gold Coast tourism industry is still losing over $300 million a month, while travel restrictions remain in place.
> ...



I would not call the Gold Coast "up there" @Bill M

Apart from Coolangatta, Kirra, North Kirra up to Bilinga Beach the rest of the Gold Coast is a haven for Southern mobsters of many origins and religions blighting our state with crime, drugs and il-gotten riches.

They live down there on islands of monstrosity and in high rises and their bankruptcy would be a blessing to discerning investors such as yours truly.

This plague has spread up the coast

I am now looking at Noosa and Cairns for some bargains.

Keep the borders closed for a year would be my advice to the Premier.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 May 2020)

Junior said:


> WA, Qld and SA are going to regret their border closures if they continue down this path for too long, in my opinion.  VIC and NSW will bounce back much faster with freer movement of people between those two states, and soon enough with some overseas countries.
> 
> WA, Qld and SA will see the virus come back again, unless they wish to stay closed for for a year or longer...unsustainable practice as the rest of Australian and rest of the World seeks to re-open now, to save jobs and livelihoods.



You are wrong. 

There is nothing in NSW or Victoria that would keep their two states going on their own. 

They live off Qld and WA.

gg


----------



## Bill M (21 May 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Keep the borders closed for a year would be my advice to the Premier.



But the biggest mover and shaker of Queensland doesn't agree with you.
---
*‘It is unconstitutional’: Pauline Hanson threatens to take ‘scaremongering, lawless’ Queensland premier to the High Court for refusing to open up the borders.*
*https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...s-Queensland-court-refusing-open-borders.html*
---


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 May 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> thing in NSW or Victoria.
> 
> They live off Qld and WA.



nonsense. They all bleed Tassie dry. The Apple Isle; Educates them up, then loses them. Productive years in the 'glamour' states, then they return to burden the health system in their dotage.  

(SA, as well)


----------



## Junior (21 May 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> You are wrong.
> 
> There is nothing in NSW or Victoria that would keep their two states going on their own.
> 
> ...




WA are good at digging holes and selling the dirt to China. Queensland has nice weather. 

The real action happens in Vic and Nsw.


----------



## Smurf1976 (21 May 2020)

Junior said:


> If we are in a 'State of Emergency' I can see the case for border closures. But once we are effectively managing this virus and case numbers are stable....the argument weakens.




The issue I can see is that the WA (for example) state government is elected to look after WA and WA only.

If they open up the borders, bring a plane load of new cases in from interstate and then have to do another major lockdown then the people of WA will be decidedly unhappy and those calling for the border to open will go strangely quiet.


----------



## sptrawler (21 May 2020)

Humid said:


> At the moment in WA you can’t have more than 20 in a pub so I would think until that’s lifted I can understand the closed borders.



IMO there is better than a 50/50 chance of a second wave coming through, so in W.A,s case they are less dependent on tourism, my vote is leave the border closed for now.


----------



## hja (21 May 2020)

Queensland is just a holiday destination for most Australians, like how Disney Land is a side attraction or Hawaii is a brief getaway to most Americans. No one sensible would want to live there, apart from Queenslanders themselves who know no better.

But I'd rather fund the banana bender lifestyle by having holidays there than having more tax dollars milked to prop up jobs and businesses for those phantom destinations.

https://www.tropicnow.com.au/2020/m...ng-from-new-advice-on-queensland-borders.html


----------



## moXJO (21 May 2020)

Junior said:


> The various Premiers all seem to be a little drunk with their new-found powers on this issue.  Bickering and competing on the various draconian lockdown rules they have imposed in their state....and bragging about the number of new cases versus the other states, it's starting to sound a little sick.



I propose UFC style  death matches between premieres. 

Also a federal minister and office of "Partying" needs to recognized. Population is getting weird and withdrawn from the prolonged shutdowns.
We should be allocating stimulus to a week of free grog/food.


----------



## moXJO (21 May 2020)

Humid said:


> At the moment in WA you can’t have more than 20 in a pub so I would think until that’s lifted I can understand the closed borders.



Nsw is 10 I think. The pubs didn't even bother opening.


----------



## wayneL (21 May 2020)

moXJO said:


> QLD
> The tourist state.



Don't forget we have a thriving scamster industry here that brings in revenue from the gullible from other states


----------



## qldfrog (22 May 2020)

In any case, not a great time to have your house on sale in a state with a Premier like Paluchet...
No NSW or Victoria refugee able to swap their 3bd dump for a palace here..my potential buyer market is gone...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 May 2020)

qldfrog said:


> In any case, not a great time to have your house on sale in a state with a Premier like Paluchet...
> No NSW or Victoria refugee able to swap their 3bd dump for a palace here..my potential buyer market is gone...



This is good. 

It will remove the inequities between the wealth of states. 

Queensland and WA have been doing the heavy lifting with exports. 

Vic and NSW exchange lattes between overseas students and tourists without any net gain to the rest of Australia.

gg


----------



## Humid (22 May 2020)

sptrawler said:


> IMO there is better than a 50/50 chance of a second wave coming through, so in W.A,s case they are less dependent on tourism, my vote is leave the border closed for now.




If they let more people in I’m a less chance of being one of the lucky 20 to get pub access....


----------



## Junior (22 May 2020)

hja said:


> Queensland is just a holiday destination for most Australians, like how Disney Land is a side attraction or Hawaii is a brief getaway to most Americans. No one sensible would want to live there, apart from Queenslanders themselves who know no better.




Have you got Clive Palmer up there at the moment?  If so, please keep the border closed.


----------



## hja (22 May 2020)

qldfrog said:


> In any case, not a great time to have your house on sale in a state with a Premier like Paluchet...
> No NSW or Victoria refugee able to swap their 3bd dump for a palace here..my potential buyer market is gone...



I wouldn't sell my holiday house there because even during good times, it would be a bargain and at least now it keeps the tradies busy repairing the roof each time there's a cyclone or torrential rain, and the swimming pool guy in a job to keep the leaves out of the pool. Ms Palacheille should keep that in mind because those less sympathetic would allow the place to get run down.


----------



## rederob (22 May 2020)

Humid said:


> If they let more people in I’m a less chance of being one of the lucky 20 to get pub access....



Getting pub access to Emu bitter or Swan Lager hardly makes one "lucky."
Ever since the internet whenever looking for cheap XXXX we Queenslanders have instead discovered <not beer>, and Senator Hansen will be taking her concerns about this to the High Court.  Rolling her eyes, she said that's "crossing the line," and she always dots her tease.


----------



## Humid (22 May 2020)

rederob said:


> Getting pub access to Emu bitter or Swan Lager hardly makes one "lucky."
> Ever since the internet whenever looking for cheap XXXX we Queenslanders have instead discovered <not beer>, and Senator Hansen will be taking her concerns about this to the High Court.  Rolling her eyes, she said that's "crossing the line," and she always dots her tease.




Have you heard of craft beer up that way yet


----------



## IFocus (22 May 2020)

From a political point nothing better than a Labor WA state premier reminding a Liberal NSW premier what a cluster you have made........still Liberal WA state premiers pretty much do the same.

Is NSW's looking for a diversion?


----------



## Humid (22 May 2020)

Awaiting the Barnett cheer squad


----------



## rederob (22 May 2020)

Humid said:


> Have you heard of craft beer up that way yet



I heard on the grapevine that a qldfrog was "crafting" Corona in his lab!  
Spread the word - it will go viral, don't you worry about that!


----------



## moXJO (22 May 2020)

Humid said:


> Have you heard of craft beer up that way yet



Yeah they put XXXX in a wine glass.


----------



## jbocker (22 May 2020)

Humid said:


> At the moment in WA you can’t have more than 20 in a pub so I would think until that’s lifted I can understand the closed borders.



Its a pain! I now HAVE to get outa bed way before my usual wakeup time so I can be first in line at opening time. Cripes I was there at 9am the other day and there was 12 there already.


----------



## Humid (22 May 2020)

Ive seen gophers parked in the disabled bays at the local


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 May 2020)

I should clarify for many of our less well cared for Australians who do not live in Queensland that Australia is a Federation. 

Queensland has the right under Emergency legislation to close its borders to any state and for any length of time during the Coronavirus pandemic. 

Queensland must do what is in its own interests first, and then in Australia's interest. 

Our exports are vital to the economic security of the Commonwealth. 

I mean exchanging a latte for a piece of flannel and selling education to students who filch research back to their home overseas countries is not what I would call useful commerce, as it seems to happen in Melbourne. 

Having hordes of foreign tourists queuing ahead when I am trying to book in to the Sydney Suite at the Park Hyatt in Sydney is not my idea of a break. Bugger tourism.

gg


----------



## bux2000 (22 May 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I should clarify for many of our less well cared for Australians who do not live in Queensland that Australia is a Federation.
> 
> Queensland has the right under Emergency legislation to close its borders to any state and for any length of time during the Coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> ...




Same 

All the best

bux


----------



## hja (22 May 2020)

moXJO said:


> Yeah they put XXXX in a wine glass.



Yeah I've heard about those gonzo XXXX and they go so far as using a whole wine bottle.


----------



## qldfrog (23 May 2020)

https://www.news.com.au/finance/eco...s/news-story/ad7a37b30b604c83fee09234c3ec2012
Can not say it better, i initially thought that the thread was the usual gg irony.i started having doubt lately 
In a way, Paluchet is ensuring defeat for labour.there is a positive...


----------



## qldfrog (23 May 2020)

Now the question is how can we overthrow our mentally deficient premier, can we approach the governor general to this purpose? as i doubt Qld labour will have the guts to do it.
If the labour at national level had any clue, they should intervene behind the scenes if only not to be associated with this disaster....
And then they look surprised at the last election by qld vote?
Rant over.definitively time to get out.


----------



## SirRumpole (23 May 2020)

qldfrog said:


> https://www.news.com.au/finance/eco...s/news-story/ad7a37b30b604c83fee09234c3ec2012
> Can not say it better, i initially thought that the thread was the usual gg irony.i started having doubt lately
> In a way, Paluchet is ensuring defeat for labour.there is a positive...




She's using the typical "divide and conquer" tactics. "Dirty foreigners" wanting to invade their pristine society, pretty Trumpian actually, surprising for a Labor Premier. 

She'll be building a wall next.

Elections coming up for her and Trump. 

Coincidence ?


----------



## qldfrog (23 May 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> She's using the typical "divide and conquer" tactics. "Dirty foreigners" wanting to invade their pristine society, pretty Trumpian actually, surprising for a Labor Premier.
> 
> She'll be building a wall next.
> 
> ...



I would vote trump but will not for her, she is the one who maintained the elections in the midst of the epidemy, and has always been following whatever was done in other states when the heat was on.
A pitiful example of human race and personal interest.in my opinion a lowlife but hey i am supposed to respect her and the corrupt Jackie as my representatives
Democracy is a bitch


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 May 2020)

outside of NSW (that's Newcastle SYDNEY Wollongong) axis, one of the state's biggest regional cities is economically integrated into Qld economy. Talking Tweed Heads Blues. Pop nudging 80,000.

Only got to see the traffic on the M1 (not coping with 2 -3 lanes, in normal times) and realise how it is a dormitory suburb. The border is an historical anachronism.

My brother lives 3km S and reckons the toxicity of Qlders visiting Tweed area but locals not able to go North is breeding huge resentments.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 May 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> outside of NSW (that's Newcastle SYDNEY Wollongong) axis, one of the state's biggest regional cities is economically integrated into Qld economy. Talking Tweed Heads Blues. Pop nudging 80,000.
> 
> Only got to see the traffic on the M1 (not coping with 2 -3 lanes, in normal times) and realise how it is a dormitory suburb. The border is an historical anachronism.
> 
> My brother lives 3km S and reckons the toxicity of Qlders visiting Tweed area but locals not able to go North is breeding huge resentments.



"Outside of a dog, a book is man's best friend. Inside of a dog it is too dark to read"---- Groucho Marx. 

Queensland does not need NSW. How many times does it need repeating. As does NSW needs Queensland. 

You also forget that the Gold Coast is not Queensland. It is a tawdry appendage for the undeserving rich and hookers. 

I enclose a good article from the ABC which will dissuade any from your argument, O Greek one. 

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-05...r-debate-queensland-hits-back-at-nsw/12268796

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 May 2020)

> ="Garpal Gumnut, post: 1073808, member: 2555 yeah right



but who's going to clean your bathrooms? put out the garbage.


----------



## Smurf1976 (23 May 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> You also forget that the Gold Coast is not Queensland.




It is however the only part of Queensland which many have ever been to.


----------



## bux2000 (23 May 2020)

'







Garpal Gumnut said:


> "Outside of a dog, a book is man's best friend. Inside of a dog it is too dark to read"---- Groucho Marx.




I have just been reading  "Storm Financial 101" and beyond ......Over the years I have been to all those places and met those people ..... you are an elequant orator ......

I was engaged some years ago ...... (in the final stages of my mid life building career.)...  to carry out a complete fit out of their new offices.....If only I had read your warning.... I may still have in my possession that large chunk of my hard earned......but instead ..........I turned on the power to those automatic doors......

All the best
bux


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 May 2020)

my time in Qld carried a novice's naive enquiry; "Just where is FNQ?"

The answer was, basically, "_Any place 50 km *north *of here_" if you were open minded and "_50 Km *south* of here_" if you were not.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 May 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> my time in Qld carried a novice's naive enquiry; "Just where is FNQ?"
> 
> The answer was, basically, "_Any place 50 km *north *of here_" if you were open minded and "_50 Km *south* of here_" if you were not.



The correct answer is : It depends. 

gg


----------



## Smurf1976 (24 May 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Queensland does not need NSW.




Queensland does however generate about 6% of NSW's electricity at the bulk supply level. Plus a bit more supplied from the distribution network from Qld into part of NSW which, electrically, has been part of Qld for decades. 

Queensland residents do have some strange traits however. A tendency to wear winter clothes when it's still nice and warm is one, having the sun rise before 5am in Summer when sensible people are still sound asleep is another. Someone told me this was to stop the cows fading or something...... 

Plus I was truly stunned back in 2004 to find that buses in Brisbane weren't running on a Sunday afternoon, or at least they weren't where I wanted to go, but for some reason the ferries were still going. OK, no problems, now where's the ferry go from...... (no smartphones and Google maps back then ).


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 May 2020)

Smurf1976 said:


> Queensland does however generate about 6% of NSW's electricity at the bulk supply level. Plus a bit more supplied from the distribution network from Qld into part of NSW which, electrically, has been part of Qld for decades.
> 
> Queensland residents do have some strange traits however. A tendency to wear winter clothes when it's still nice and warm is one, having the sun rise before 5am in Summer when sensible people are still sound asleep is another. Someone told me this was to stop the cows fading or something......
> 
> Plus I was truly stunned back in 2004 to find that buses in Brisbane weren't running on a Sunday afternoon, or at least they weren't where I wanted to go, but for some reason the ferries were still going. OK, no problems, now where's the ferry go from...... (no smartphones and Google maps back then ).



I am unable to sleep as it is 11C here and the sound of my teeth chattering is keeping me awake. 

I know nothing about electricity except that it comes from our marvellous coal fired generators and the only blackouts I have ever experienced were during cyclone Yasi. 

While I am glad NSW has seen the wisdom of reverting recently again to Queensland time for at least 6 months I believe, I see no reason why anyone would not want to sleep in at least until the ASX opened. 

Brisbane is down south and often preceded by Queenslanders with the same epithet as is used for Canberra beginning with f and ending with g. It's river I believe is traversed by Shark Cats. I only cross it in my Bentley via the Gateway or Story Bridge, the latter being the longest cantilever bridge in Australia. This I do at any time of the day or night. 

While I never ever ever sh*t stir I believe you are trying to @Smurf1976 and for that I admire you but you will not make me bite.

I enjoy your posts mate. 

gg

ps. One good thing about this plague is that all the Greenies are hiding with their mums in NSW and Victoria and leaving us to get on with our industry, mining and agriculture.


----------



## Smurf1976 (24 May 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> While I never ever ever sh*t stir I believe you are trying to @Smurf1976



Correct yes 

It's factually correct that Qld does supply power to NSW however so to the extent that one state depends on another for anything physical that's one example.

On the other hand, NSW used to dump rubbish in Qld on a pretty large scale. Might still happen? 

Back to the stirring, Brisbane is the only place I've ever been asked by a passing motorist for directions to..... Brisbane.

It was a long time ago and I can't recall the street other than saying it was one with a lot of pubs, clubs, restaurants etc but yep, someone did indeed ask me for directions to Brisbane. Seemed a bit odd given we'd walked there from the CBD so it was all of maybe 1 - 2 km away. They did have NSW rego plates however..... 

That actually is a true story by the way. Was a long time ago but did happen in the early hours of a Sunday morning. Don't think I answered the question really.


----------



## bux2000 (24 May 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I only cross it in my Bentley via the Gateway or Story Bridge, the latter being the longest cantilever bridge in Australia. This I do at any time of the day or night.




As my Father always said........no point looking poor as well. 

All the best

bux


----------



## Junior (25 May 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> ps. One good thing about this plague is that all the Greenies are hiding with their mums in NSW and Victoria and leaving us to get on with our industry, mining and agriculture.




You guys need those greenies!



> "Glen Macdonald, the chief executive of Fitzroy Island Resort, a 105-room resort off the coast of Cairns, said the Premier likely regarded tourism as too important to play with as a re-election tactic.
> 
> *"She’s very conscious in Queensland one in five people are employed in tourism* – I don’t think she would deliberately try and stop the commencement of tourism for political reasons," Mr Macdonald said.
> 
> ...




https://www.afr.com/companies/touri...industry-fears-winter-lockout-20200524-p54vw3


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 May 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> The correct answer is : It depends.
> 
> gg



yes, and it appears you are in quite a state


----------



## qldfrog (29 May 2020)

Fyi 
France, 26000 death thousands of active case is opening theaters bars etc from Tuesday, Queensland no case or nearly, commits economic suicide for a political grandstand by a premier looking at some votes at any cost.
People down south should have witnessed the gloating of Paluchet when that poor miner died in Blackwater...
Off work and sick since November..not covid then..... statistically with test error rate, he might not even had the virus ever
I can understand self interest cf Jacky but if i was a restaurant owner or hotel closing because of that dimwit, i would urge rebellion.
If democracy was the answer, we would not need Martin Luther King
The next stage is coming and could get ugly.
We might see that crisis as the pretext for the biggest scam ever played on the 99 %


----------



## Humid (29 May 2020)

qldfrog said:


> Fyi
> France, 26000 death thousands of active case is opening theaters bars etc from Tuesday, Queensland no case or nearly, commits economic suicide for a political grandstand by a premier looking at some votes at any cost.
> People down south should have witnessed the gloating of Paluchet when that poor miner died in Blackwater...
> Off work and sick since November..not covid then..... statistically with test error rate, he might not even had the virus ever
> ...




What about this not far from France 


The corner pub is a pillar of British life. Coronavirus may change it forever


http://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-05-...ld-mean-last-drinks-for-british-pubs/12274332


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 August 2021)

Hopefully NSW and Victoria will recover from their Covid outbreaks soon.

The real problem for Queensland is its Southeast corner and to a lesser extent Cairns, Port Douglas and the Whitsundays which have been exposed by geography and tourism investment  to a cultural adjustment these last few years.

A complete border closure may slow The spread of Covid but it may not.

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 August 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Queensland; its Southeast corner ... Cairns, Port Douglas and the Whitsundays



and we are left with what?


----------



## Beaches (17 August 2021)

The continents have been floating around the globe for millions of years. Can't we just slice off Qld and push it into the middle of the Pacific?


----------



## divs4ever (17 August 2021)

deal
 but you have to take our Premier as full and total payment 

 the 2032 Olympics can be included if you ask nicely


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 August 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and we are left with what?



Queensland 

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 August 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Queensland



Dingo, Banana, Alligator Creek, Quilpie, Augathella, Karumba.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 August 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Dingo, Banana, Alligator Creek, Quilpie, Augathella, Karumba.



Sorry for the delayed response.

Presently just checking out of the Presidential Suite at the Bowen River Hotel.

To which Alligator Ck. do you refer? There’s a fair few of them.

gg


----------



## rederob (18 August 2021)

On a more serious note, rapid antigen tests could be used for anyone wanting to cross borders.
NSW is presently using them to supplement PCR testing.
These have been around for a long time and why we are so far behind in using them is a mystery.
They are not perfect, but given a high percentage of the QLD/NSW border crossings would be "essential work" related for the Coolangatta Tweed region the chance of spread would be minimal and limited.
More importantly RAT tests could be applied to transport workers who continue to cross borders without restriction or testing.  Apparently these people are immune from covid!


----------



## bux2000 (18 August 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Sorry for the delayed response.




Oh no not the Arnage playing up again?



Garpal Gumnut said:


> To which Alligator Ck. do you refer? There’s a fair few of them.




Just shows how out of touch I am, I thought Croc's ate Alligators on their way to breakfast ?

All the best
bux


----------



## Beaches (18 August 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Sorry for the delayed response.
> 
> Presently just checking out of the Presidential Suite at the Bowen River Hotel.
> 
> ...




Is that the one out the back just near the water tank and rubbish bins?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 August 2021)

the Creek I know (either a trickle or a torrent) is part of the Townsville ex-urb, incorporated so the city population can be made to appear significantly large.  The wildlife is charming; just stop for a second and they will find you when out walking. Especially at dusk. And then there was the python that installed on the bed when we were out. And the harmony of the frogs, calling away to each other.


----------



## bux2000 (18 August 2021)

I did a bit of detective work and  found a link for the place @Garpal Gumnut made his home for the night. Must be a very recent photo because the Presidential Suite Senior Management are trying to work out how to handle  Garpal's late Checkout.









						Bowen River Hotel
					

Information on Bowen River Hotel in outback Queensland, Australia.



					www.gondwananet.com
				




bux


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 August 2021)

rederob said:


> On a more serious note, rapid antigen tests could be used for anyone wanting to cross borders.
> NSW is presently using them to supplement PCR testing.
> These have been around for a long time and why we are so far behind in using them is a mystery.
> They are not perfect, but given a high percentage of the QLD/NSW border crossings would be "essential work" related for the Coolangatta Tweed region the chance of spread would be minimal and limited.
> More importantly RAT tests could be applied to transport workers who continue to cross borders without restriction or testing.  Apparently these people are immune from covid!



My doctor said that rapid antigen tests are useful but wouldn’t work as a border measure. She said it is complicated and not exact enough given the large number of Crusties from Byron on the one hand and on the other Very Rich Diseased Persons trying to flee Sydney and Melbourne for Qld. 

So as a supplement to the proper test it is ok but if you want to keep people out until your own people are vaccinated it is probably not useful.

gg


----------



## bux2000 (18 August 2021)

The shutters have gone up









						Vaccinated Auckland Hospital nurse one of four new community Covid-19 cases
					

All four new cases are linked to yesterday's positive case.




					www.tvnz.co.nz
				




Interesting that one of the new cases is a fully vaccinated Nurse.

bux


----------



## rederob (18 August 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> My doctor said that rapid antigen tests are useful but wouldn’t work as a border measure. She said it is complicated and not exact enough given the large number of Crusties from Byron on the one hand and on the other Very Rich Diseased Persons trying to flee Sydney and Melbourne for Qld.
> 
> So as a supplement to the proper test it is ok but if you want to keep people out until your own people are vaccinated it is probably not useful.
> 
> gg



Specificity of the better RAT tests approximates 99.9% so you might miss one in a thousand.  However, with border testing on a daily basis the odds of a person being missed on the second crossing become negligible.

In any case, isn't it better to test everyone crossing rather than continuing to allow discretionary untested exemptions?
And, given the very low risk from amongst those tested, we get a more functional economy.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 August 2021)

rederob said:


> Specificity of the better RAT tests approximates 99.9% so you might miss one in a thousand.  However, with border testing on a daily basis the odds of a person being missed on the second crossing become negligible.



published 12 Aug 2021.... an Uncorrected Proof.

So wow. stop everything.


----------



## rederob (18 August 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> published 12 Aug 2021.... an Uncorrected Proof.
> 
> So wow. stop everything.



The research findings on each RAT were at figure 1 and will not change as they were based on information from the linked website, which explains everything more simply.
As I said, these tests have been around for a long time and have also been put to good use in keeping many of our FIFO-based worksites safe.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 August 2021)

rederob said:


> Specificity of the better RAT tests approximates 99.9% so you might miss one in a thousand.  However, with border testing on a daily basis the odds of a person being missed on the second crossing become negligible.
> 
> In any case, isn't it better to test everyone crossing rather than continuing to allow discretionary untested exemptions?
> And, given the very low risk from amongst those tested, we get a more functional economy.



These are the type of people Queensland is keeping out by insisting on individual checks not antigen testing.

A mob from Byron and Mullumbimby in this report with no social conscience. 

I believe 4000 people were turned back some days ago with inadequate documentation at our border on the Pacific Highway.

So missing 1/1000 in 1 week = 30 possible nincompoops entering Queensland. 

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2021-08-18/security-guards-byron-post-office-covid-check-ins/100386262

gg


----------



## rederob (19 August 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> These are the type of people Queensland is keeping out by insisting on individual checks not antigen testing.
> 
> A mob from Byron and Mullumbimby in this report with no social conscience.
> 
> ...



That would only be the case if *every *person was covid positive to begin with, and we know that is not so.
Lets assume there were actually 35 positive cases that tried to sneak across over a week and they were among 5000 tested each day.
That works out as one positive case per thousand crossings, per week.
So that one person in a thousand would be caught 999 days in every thousand.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 August 2021)

rederob said:


> That would only be the case if *every *person was covid positive to begin with, and we know that is not so.
> Lets assume there were actually 35 positive cases that tried to sneak across over a week and they were among 5000 tested each day.
> That works out as one positive case per thousand crossings, per week.
> So that one person in a thousand would be caught 999 days in every thousand.



Thanks @rederob .

I am aware of that. I just thought this thread had so much fake news in it I'd add a bit of my own. 

gg


----------



## divs4ever (19 August 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> These are the type of people Queensland is keeping out by insisting on individual checks not antigen testing.
> 
> A mob from Byron and Mullumbimby in this report with no social conscience.
> 
> ...





 i was SHOCKED the Post Office  had  enough customers to be worried about ... but then i saw the signs about the bank agencies they have 

 IN WHICH case  i would be more worried about MASKED individuals  ( nice and handy to escape across the state border too  )

 Australia Post is obviously missing the guidance  from Ms. Holgate


----------



## rederob (19 August 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Thanks @rederob .
> 
> I am aware of that. I just thought this thread had so much fake news in it I'd add a bit of my own.
> 
> gg



I get it.
What I don't get is why there are so many cross border exemptions who are *never tested*, when a RAT testing regime on *every *crossing would catch almost every case and *keep borders open*.
I am in favour of many aspects of mitigation but we should be combining them with technology so that our economy can continue to be reasonably functional.
For example, would you rather catch a flight where everyone was double vaccinated (ie. with a *vaccine passport*) but not tested, or one where *everyone had tested negative* albeit with a very slim chance you were sitting next to someone who a was false negative?  
As matters stand the only way we know for sure we are negative is if we have a PCR test.  While they are more accurate, they are not that convenient.  Regular RAT testing of large slabs of the population could be carried out reasonably conveniently and actually catch more cases than PCR testing, and catch them earlier.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 August 2021)

divs4ever said:


> i was SHOCKED the Post Office  had  enough customers to be worried about ... but then i saw the signs about the bank agencies they have
> 
> IN WHICH case  i would be more worried about MASKED individuals  ( nice and handy to escape across the state border too  )
> 
> Australia Post is obviously missing the guidance  from Ms. Holgate



Without casting any aspersions on the motley crew who inhabit Byron and its environs, there are crusties, vax deniers, chefs, movie stars, maddies, financial advisers and baddies living there in larger percentages than anywhere else in Australia.

They all use Australia Post in Byron.

Take your pick. 

Would you want our Queensland grandparents on a train from Roma St. in Brisbane going to Townsville with any one of them?

Our pensioners need protecting.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 August 2021)

rederob said:


> I get it.
> What I don't get is why there are so many cross border exemptions who are *never tested*, when a RAT testing regime on *every *crossing would catch almost every case and *keep borders open*.
> I am in favour of many aspects of mitigation but we should be combining them with technology so that our economy can continue to be reasonably functional.
> For example, would you rather catch a flight where everyone was double vaccinated (ie. with a *vaccine passport*) but not tested, or one where *everyone had tested negative* albeit with a very slim chance you were sitting next to someone who a false negative?
> As matters stand the only way we know for sure we are negative if is we have a PCR test.  While they are more accurate, they are not that convenient.  Regular RAT testing of large slabs of the population could be carried out reasonably conveniently and actually catch more cases than PCR testing, and catch them earlier.



I guess it depends on which side of the border you are looking at it from.

I have friends in the Northern Rivers who are doing it hard, financially, socially and medically. Their main tertiary drainage is in to Brisbane. They are desperate to have restrictions lifted and would agree to antigen testing.

Nobody I know in Brisbane, out West to the NT and SA borders or further north up to the PNG sea border wants the southern border of Queensland open because of the behaviour of many groups not only in NSW, but also in Victoria. They would oppose antigen testing atm.

For all its sins, Queensland as WA is fairly homogenous with less tribal friction and crazies than the Southern states.

Unfortunately as with all pandemics the public health measures are mixed with social, anthropological and political issues.

I have no simple answer. 

gg


----------



## divs4ever (19 August 2021)

after my mother's adventures on the tilt train   just getting there and BACK  on the initial train boarded ( each leg ) was a rarity 

 catching a virus was the least of the dramas  ,  ( floods , break-downs , air-conditioner  malfunctions   etc etc . )

  BTW my grand parents  moved on to a better existence ( than Australia and New Zealand )  by 1969 

 i even ran out of parents by 2007  , they must SO EMBARRASSED looking down on the current circus


----------

